# Kodak HIE



## Mike (Nov 15, 2005)

I recently started playing with HIE, and need a bit of advice. I rate the film at 400 and bracket +/- a stop. I shoot through a red (25A) filter and develop in HC-110 for 5 minutes. Although I'm getting white foliage as expected, I'm not getting black skies. Could it be that it just wasn't sunny enough and there wasn't enough IR about, or could it be something else? The filter, maybe?

Any help appreciated.

Mike.


----------



## terri (Nov 15, 2005)

Sounds like a good plan to me. I've developed in HC 100 before - woo hoo, what a kick it gives the grain.  Would love to see some of your images. I typically use TMax developer these days for HIE, it's a mite gentler. 

I can't see anything wrong with what else you've described. Do you make your own prints? Is it a lack of contrast in the negs or in the prints where you aren't satisfied with the black in the sky?


----------



## Mike (Nov 15, 2005)

It's in the negs. Basically I don't have access to a darkroom, so I process my negs in a paterson tank and scan them into a pc. I used to print them off on an Epson R200 but I can't get rid of the colour cast so I email the jpegs to a mail order d&p who make suprisingly good b&w prints for all of 12p for a 5"x7". When I get the desired result, I'll get some real prints done. I'd love to show you what I'm getting, but do I have to subscribe first? I'll check it out.


----------

